# Airport car rental in St Thomas?



## SpikeMauler (Jun 10, 2012)

Can someone tell me how many car rental companies are at St Thomas airport? Also, has anyone used Budget recently. I'm curious if there is any value in the coupon book($1,200 worth)they give you. We usually rent from someone a little off the airport, but this time I'd like to get off the plane and drive instead of waiting to get picked up and dropped off.


----------



## SpikeMauler (Jun 10, 2012)

Well, I found the coupon book online. Not much there that we would use.


----------



## Tia (Jun 10, 2012)

Costs more to rent from the airport also.


----------



## SpikeMauler (Jun 10, 2012)

Tia said:


> Costs more to rent from the airport also.



That's true. Seems to be about $100 more for the week for a 4door Jeep Wrangler. I just hate waiting to be picked up after we get our bags. The same goes for returning the car. I just wanna jump in the Jeep on location and go. More of a convenience factor I guess.


----------



## legalfee (Jun 10, 2012)

We've used Avis the last two years. I'm with you I don't like waiting to be picked up and then driven to the airport when turning in.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Jun 13, 2012)

We use Amalie car Rental - they had car ready and waiting at STT (including all paperwork fiilled out and ready to sign), and they were there for drop-off.  They cost  abit more, but their cars are brand new - and very attentive w/o the island attitude.


----------



## JMSH (Jun 14, 2012)

It may cost a little more but when you account for a taxi ride to and from your hotel it would probably be the same as if you just rented the car from the airport to begin with.


----------



## DKT (Jul 2, 2012)

We always use Avis, so far no problems.  We also like to be able to just walk out the door and pick up our car, and it makes drop off really easy.

Denise


----------

